# LOST RUFF STUFF PADDLE ON POUDRE SAT. 5/21



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm a looser and lost my paddle bent shaft black ruff stuff paddle, there was a piece of duct tape on it that had my phone number, but prior to jumping in, i noticed the marker had faded. Lost below mish.
thanks.


----------

